# ACER CPU confusion



## riverflow (May 22, 2007)

I have an ACER Aspire 5050-3242 with Mobile AMD64 Turion MK36. It says it has a 2GHz CPU, and the BIOS reports it properly, but when I click on "My Computer" and "Properties", it reads processor as 1.6GHz. Acer says this is a problem with Window's (XP Media) reading the CPU incorrectly, and I should contact Microsoft. I don't think so. I ran Cpuchk, and it shows CPU running at 1.586 GHz.

Anyone else have this problem with Acer Aspire 5050? They claim that the CPU powers down to save battery power, and that is why it reads low, and will power up to 2GHz when needed. This sounds bogus to me, and I think the jumpers are set wrong on motherboard. What do you guys think? Any other reason why this could be reading wrong?

I bought laptop in December.

Thanks,
Riverflow


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I have an Acer Aspire desktop with an AMD 3800+ dual core.
It reads 1 GHz at idle and 2 GHZ under load.
I have CPUZ installed to watch the specs.
Download Prime 95 and run it while CPUZ is open.
I can see mine jump to 2 GHz immediately when Prime 95 starts.

You might try that and see what happens.


----------



## riverflow (May 22, 2007)

Stoner,

I would assume that would happen with a dual core processor, but this is not a dual core, so it should read the processor max rated speed whether at idle or not. Am I wrong? I'm not reading its speed, but its rating, and that is where the conflict is.

Thanks,
Riverflow


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

You are wrong.
Laptops throttle back to conserve batteries.
It's a software issue, not a function of whether it's dual core.
My Acer 3800+ dual core throttles back.
My home built with an AMD 3800+ dual core does not.
The Acer does it to reduce heat.

Laptops throttling back is not new, it's been going on for 5/6 years.

Windows only reads the current status of the CPU, not it's rating.
Here's a couple screen shots, idling versus under load.

Take the test, you've nothing to lose


----------



## riverflow (May 22, 2007)

Stoner,

Thanks for clearing this up. You are right, and it is now running at 2GHz, and all is well.

Thank you,
Riverflow


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Actually, the first time I started up my Acer, I, too, was shocked to see it sitting on 1 GHz


----------



## riverflow (May 22, 2007)

I called Acer and asked them to put something on their web site explaining this matter. Might save them service calls.

Thanks again,
riverflow


----------

